# e-luminator book light



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I just ordered the M-Edge case that takes the e-luminator booklight, but I can't find the booklight anywhere. Any help?

Steve


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think Medge said they'd start selling them in December.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I just ordered the M-Edge case that takes the e-luminator booklight, but I can't find the booklight anywhere. Any help?
> 
> Steve


Steve, I received an email from them saying they were expecting to have them available in December before the holidays.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Steve, I received an email from them saying they were expecting to have them available in December before the holidays.


I was going to say the same thing... I have the light on my wish list on Amazon and it is listed as not available. I periodically check its status.









M-edge Accessories e-Luminator Booklight for Amazon Kindle


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Their site says they will available in March. Does anyone know if it will be the first or the last part of the month??  Seems like I have been waiting forever to order mine.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

If I were you, I would place your order now.  They seem to run out almost immediately after they become available...


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

If I remember correctly, I ordered mine around January 1st and did not receive it until the first week in February.

Their web site also stated that they were out of stock again withing a day or two after mine was delivered.

Now that I tried the e-luminator, it does not provide enough light for me anyway. I start to develop a head-ache within 10 minutes after I start reading with just the light.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> If I were you, I would place your order now. They seem to run out almost immediately after they become available...


It's not even available for order until March. I was planning to order one, but after reading so many negative reviews on them, I went with the Mighty Bright instead and I'm really happy with it. That said, I know they were trying to improve the e-luminator because of so many problems - hopefully the new one will be better.


----------

